# Mr Chow's A4 Grocery Getter



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

Here are some shots of the wagon with the bags and wheels refinished, hope you guys & girls like them. 

Let me know what you think!

Cheers :beer:


















































































And one I found from H20:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

bagged avant :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks awesome :beer::beer:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Looks dope dude!


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

That's bagged? How come the rear so high?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

nice man :thumbup:


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lovin' it! 

Where did you source all your parts from OP?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

03GTI said:


> That's bagged? How come the rear so high?


Looks like its sitting on the tires.

Avant + bags = win.


----------



## 03GTI (Mar 17, 2002)

thepirate said:


> Looks like its sitting on the tires.
> 
> Avant + bags = win.


Ahhh werd.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking good dude :thumbup:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Soo nice


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Avant + bags = win.


Definitely.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

so hawt


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

love it... love the glitter in the wheels


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments and yes the rears are sitting on the tires. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We need more photos!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

I love this wagon :heart:


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

what kind of paint on the faces?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

cmedubbin said:


> what kind of paint on the faces?


Bass fishing boat paint obviously.. :laugh:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Never a fan of red wheels. But always a fan of bagged wagons


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

cmedubbin said:


> what kind of paint on the faces?


Custom Powder Coat, it was a "Red Wagon" base and gold flake clear coat.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

The rear looks good sittting on tires and I dig the glitter too. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ricanese3 said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

sick!

i think ive seen this car around we are VERY local :beer:


----------

